# Mortima Watches



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have just bought one of these and can't find out anything about the company. Can anyone help or point me in the right direction please?

Rob


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AFAIK they were a French company, here`s my one...

*Mortima, Super De Luxe, 1 Jewel, Made in France*


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Merde.... French.... Not Swiss, then.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Note the Chicken logo









Did a quick google myself and found this confirmation in a sellers description.... "Another from the French Maker Mortima"


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Found this lurking in the back row of the collection; interested to know that it's French, I'd always assumed Swiss.


----------

